#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >    .

## Goblin_Gaga

.

          ,   .   ,            ,    ,    .    ,   . ,          ,    . ,     ,   ,  ,     ,  .             .

      -     ,     ,    .         ,      ,     ,    : " ---!".   ,        ,   ,             ,     ,    .         .    ,       .                    . ,         -  ,     .            .       ,          (*).  .

     ,    .   ,            .         .      ,        -      (**)?       ,  ...  .

-------------------------------------

(*)       ,        .  ,  ,    ,       .      ,      ,         -  ,    ...

(**)   : "!  .     . ".

----------


## CrazyBuh

! :Frown:     -  ...

----------

,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## Rinka

...??

----------

